# LOOK what came out from under our coop!



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

My husband was mowing the lawn and was yelling at me to come look  as this guy came out to "HISS" at him. 

He is an odd looking fellow, not quite like our usual gopher turtles. I usually pet the gopher turtles and pick them up and move them if they are on the road, they usually hiss but it isn't a loud hiss, like this guy, when he HISSES...he means it! He looks like the gopher turtle who put on the MASK, or Halloween costume.  He walks on longer legs, like he is walking on tippy toes, unlike the gopher turtle. He also has a long tail and a snout, unlike the gopher turtles. He looks kind of like a cross between a alligator and turtle.

We have had an awful lot of rain of late and he must be feeling very comfortable, they usually stay in ditches, but with so much rain his habitat is now nearly everywhere. 

http://pelotes.jea.com/AnimalFact/Reptile/snapturt.htm


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I love turtles, I think they're amazing looking!
Kinda looks like a snapper, we have alot of those here - very aggressive 
I've moved many out of the road, and they don't seem to appreciate it


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

We had snapers in our pound last year. They killed 3 of our grass carp and we found them feeding on them.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Msfreebird said:


> I love turtles, I think they're amazing looking!
> * *Kinda looks like a snapper, we have alot of those here - very aggressive *
> I've moved many out of the road, and they don't seem to appreciate it


* Yep, that is what it is alright.




birds+me=happy said:


> We had snapers in our pound last year. *They killed 3 of our grass carp and we found them feeding on them.*


I'm sorry to hear that, they have teeth that can bite off your finger. I read that they can kill small ducks!! They definitely aren't happy campers when you go near them.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Holy cow!!! Those guys deserve lots of R E S P E C T !!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> * Yep, that is what it is alright.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, if you've ever heard that ducks can drown, that's why  Occasionally we'll get gigantic turtles in our pond, which dig out the banks, eat the fish, and pose a threat to the ducks. Of course we have no choice but to get those guys out of the pond. They've killed my full grown ducks before!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Nice shots of the turtles. I always get them out of the roadways so they don't get hit. Raised one once that was the size of a silver dollar when I found him. Where he was found, he had to have been dropped by a crow or something. They're really cool, but I can't imagine running into them around the yard. Thanks for sharing. Nice pictures.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Well, if you've ever heard that ducks can drown, that's why  Occasionally we'll get gigantic turtles in our pond, which dig out the banks, eat the fish, and pose a threat to the ducks. Of course we have no choice but to get those guys out of the pond. *They've killed my full grown ducks before! *




I'm sorry they destroyed your ducks.  





Jay3 said:


> Nice shots of the turtles. I always get them out of the roadways so they don't get hit. Raised one once that was the size of a silver dollar when I found him. Where he was found, he had to have been dropped by a crow or something. They're really cool, but I can't imagine running into them around the yard. Thanks for sharing. Nice pictures.


Thank you for sharing that, that's great you raised one from that size, what did you feed it? They are really a bit more frightening to look at compared to our gopher turtles, and I have never seen this type so close up and personal. .


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a cool guy. I love turtles.
Having two tame and sweet turtles I sometimes forget that out there they can be quite mean

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti said:


> What a cool guy. I love turtles.
> Having two tame and sweet turtles I sometimes forget that out there they can be quite mean
> 
> Reti


Hi Reti,

 Yep, yours KNOW they will get fed, these guys have to forage for a living.

You should post a pic of your two turtles they are so neat!


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I love all turtles, even snappers. You can only pick them up by the tail, because if you pick them up by the shell they can reach around and bite you, and it won't be a small bite. I think they are the only turtles you have to pick up by the tail. I hope you put her someplace safe, she probably wants to lay her eggs. Thats usually the only reason why they live the water. min


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Trees Gray said:


> [/B]
> 
> I'm sorry they destroyed your ducks.
> 
> ...


It was so tiny that I thought if I threw it into the lake or river,like I normally would, that something else would get it. So I brought it home, and set it up in a fish tank. Eventually, it needed a larger tank. Actually, I fed him hamberg, and different kinds of fish from the market. Large mealworms, and eventually, I had to buy feeder fish for him. I felt mean, but he had to learn to catch his food. A year later, in August, we released him.By then he was a pretty good size, and mean. He grew pretty fast, as we kept him warm so that he wouldn't hibernate. My husband was afraid of him, and didn't even want to be in the room with us as I took him out to clean his cage a few times a week. Eventually, I bought a really good filter, and the cleanings went down to once weekly. I enjoyed having him. I called him Stinky, as he smelled to high heavens when I found him. He must have come out of some smelly swamp, as there were a few nearby. It was fun. I think if they were out walking around the yard, my husband would have to move. LOL. I drive around a lot in my job, and they used to call my truck the turtle mobile, as I haave picked up so many from the road, usually snappers. I wouldn't pick one up by the tail. I had a heavy leather-like tarp. The kind you snap to the truck bed, and I used to pick the snappers up with that. Just throw it over them, and tuck it under. As long as they can't get to you with that long neck they have. Some were so heavy that you could hardly lift them. They're heavier than they look.


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow! This fella looks massive!


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

The picture is very deceiving, I thought it was alot bigger than what you could fit in a fish tank. Thats good you have a leather trap thing. I have picked up hundreds over the years by the tail, they can't reach you back there, I promise you. I have picked the up from size of 50cent piece to 35 pounds. There tails are alot larger than painted turtles or box turtles. min


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Mindy said:


> * I hope you put her someplace safe, she probably wants to lay her eggs.


Hi Mindy,

* I didn't have to, as he/she moved right along into the wildreness, but if he/she hadn't we would have moved him. I pick up all the gopher turtles and move them off the road. We have had so much rain that everything is soaked, and ditches are filled, so I imagine it is looking for dryer ground then.




Mindy said:


> ** I have picked up hundreds over the years by the tail, they can't reach you back there, I promise you. I have picked the up from size of 50cent piece to 35 pounds. There tails are alot larger than painted turtles or box turtles. min


** Sounds like you are an expert. I am glad to know that fo the future, in case we EVER have to pick them up, but I would still wear gloves.


Jay3, thank you for explaining all your supportive care and feeding, Sounds like he/she wasn't the most popular house guest , but you certainly did the right thing.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

SueC said:


> Wow! This fella looks massive!


He/she was a pretty good size!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That's my babies.
They are not snappers, but they are so sweet and loving.
Both were found walking the street.
Dimitria is almost 10 and Baby Frog is one year old now.

Reti


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

Reti, they are beautiful!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti,

It doesn't matter what kind they are, they are SO beautiful!!! I can't believe the size of Dimitria. That little one is so cute! I see they can sit on the couch and behave themselves, so you have tought them good manners.

You obviously have a green thumb when it comes to turtles too!! 

Thank you for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I wouldn't say I'm an expert at all, but I do want snappers to live long and healthy lives (or any turtle) and I want them to avoid getting hit on the road. Once again man getting in the way of wildlife. I don't understand how someone can hit a turtle. About 5 years ago I saved around 40 one season. In the last 3 years, I've only saved 20, you hardly see them anymore, and when I do, they have already been hit. very sad!!mindy

Reti, I just seen to the photos, very cute. I just saved a painted turtle today and thought about keeping it, but instead I put in the pond behind our house. min


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks.
They are very well behaved and they love to be petted on their necks and heads.
They still have separate tanks as I am afraid Dimi will get mad if Baby Frog tries to get her favourite sunny basking spot

Reti


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Reti--I love your turtles.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*interesting*



Trees Gray said:


> My husband was mowing the lawn and was yelling at me to come look  as this guy came out to "HISS" at him.
> 
> He is an odd looking fellow, not quite like our usual gopher turtles. I usually pet the gopher turtles and pick them up and move them if they are on the road, they usually hiss but it isn't a loud hiss, like this guy, when he HISSES...he means it! He looks like the gopher turtle who put on the MASK, or Halloween costume.  He walks on longer legs, like he is walking on tippy toes, unlike the gopher turtle. He also has a long tail and a snout, unlike the gopher turtles. He looks kind of like a cross between a alligator and turtle.
> 
> ...


he appears to be a big guy,??.does he eat bugs,etc,.like you say odd/his shell is odd shape,long legs,.can he run good??,.are you going to keep him??,.sincerely james waller


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Jay3 said:


> Reti--I love your turtles.


Thank you.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

jameswaller said:


> he appears to be a big guy,??.does he eat bugs,etc,.like you say odd/his shell is odd shape,long legs,.can he run good??,.are you going to keep him??,.sincerely james waller


Hi James,

He looks to be about 16 inches long. They eat almost anything: water bugs, lizards, small birds, and they are considered dangerous. He walked pretty fast for a turtle, and he is part of our wildlife, he can come anytime he wants but they are not to be domesticated.

Read the link, very interesting:

http://pelotes.jea.com/AnimalFact/Reptile/snapturt.htm


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I wonder if it layed eggs under your loft?...we live very close to a resevoiur and I stop and move turtles all the time, it only takes a sec, but some people just don't care, but, I leave the large snappers alone, and just hope they are seen before it gets hurt.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I stopped to help a guy pick one up once that was so big and heavy that he was having trouble getting it in the back of his truck. Thank God for my trusty truck bed cover. He didn't want to just leave it there in the road. Some people just don't care if they hit them or not. Sad.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

spirit wings said:


> **I wonder if it layed eggs under your loft?.*..we live very close to a resevoiur and I stop and move turtles all the time, it only takes a sec, but some people just don't care, but, I leave the large snappers alone, and just hope they are seen before it gets hurt.


* I am not sure, but he/she wondered off to the front yard, and we stayed with him until he was safely off the street and in a vacant lot. People around here are pretty conscientious of picking up turtles because we have so many gopher turtles. 




Jay3 said:


> I stopped to help a guy pick one up once that was so big and heavy that he was having trouble getting it in the back of his truck. Thank God for my trusty truck bed cover. He didn't want to just leave it there in the road. Some people just don't care if they hit them or not. Sad.


*I'm glad everyone here is also conscientious and kind to helping these turtles, they have every right to live too, just like our gopher turtles. 

Our local rehabber does rehab turtles, (as well as pigeons and most birds) that have been hit and have cracked shells, they can fix them up almost as good as new, and they use a method same as those who fix cracked surfboards, quite interesting. They usually have to go the vet though.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm glad there are rehabbers out there who care about turtles. I personally like them.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Reti said:


> That's my babies.
> They are not snappers, but they are so sweet and loving.
> Both were found walking the street.
> Dimitria is almost 10 and Baby Frog is one year old now.
> ...


Dimitria looks like he's thinking about dinner..........
Never had a pet turtle. We see them in our yard all the time,...big ones, little ones.........Everett found one last year about the size of a quarter..tiniest little thing, but we just let it go.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Aw Reti, I love your babies. Dimitria looks huge beside Baby Frog and they are both beautiful. I had never really thought of a turtle being affectionate so I'm glad to find out that they are!

I can't begin to count the number Lewis has saved crossing the road, big ones, little ones, you name it. They say you should always place them on the side they were headed toward because if you don't they will just turn around and head that way again.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

I love turtles and tortoises! But Treesa that one looks pretty scary! My sister has snappers in her pond and she says yes, they do eat the baby ducks  But I guess that is the ugly side of mother nature. They look prehistoric don't they.
Reti, your little guys are awfully cute! Alot of people keep the red eared sliders as they make really good pets.
I adopted a little greek tortoise, Kramer, from it's previous owner two years ago and we built an outdoor pen by our deck for him. All th plants I planted in it are safe and edible for him. 


























www.turtletimes.com is a great site. Lots of info on turtles and totoises.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Debbie,

You said it, he is definitely prehistoric looking, and so different from our gentle gopher turles. He looks like a regular turle having quite a bad day, or on his negative side!

I'm SO glad you shared your pictures, what a lovely environment and beautiful turtle. He definitely is living the good life and lucky to find you! I love turtles too, and I appreciate you sharing yours. 

I pet a couple of Pancake turtles (yes that is their name) at the zoo,really cool looking.... they arefrom Africa, they are built flat and round so they could crawl thru rock and small short places. They were named Flap and Jack. 

Thanks for sharing that link.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Pancake Turtle*

Here is a link all about them, they are cool to look at:



http://www.chelonia.org/Articles/Mtorniericare.htm


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Debbie, if I were a turtle, your home is where I would like to be! It is such a lovely environment. Looks like he is really enjoying the flower blooms.

Treesa, I enjoyed the site about those cute pancake turtles.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> Dimitria looks like he's thinking about dinner..........
> Never had a pet turtle. We see them in our yard all the time,...big ones, little ones.........Everett found one last year about the size of a quarter..tiniest little thing, but we just let it go.



Oh no, she just smelled Baby Frog and then she went about her busness. Dimitria wouldn't hurt a fish (and they are supposed to eat them).
She had a friend, a fish for five years, they were amazing to watch, Dimitria would swim with the fish, sleep with him and eat alongside the fish. 

Never heard of the Pancake turtles, Treesa, very interesting.

The pen for the tortoise looks great, she must be a happy camper.

Reti


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh Debbie I love that setup you have for him. It's great. All the comforts of home . He looks very content munching away. Now all he needs is another little tortoise friend. How old is he?

Treesa, those pancake turtles are cut. I like the shape of them. I never heard of them before.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Treesa, Thank you, and very interesting article on the 'pancake turtles'. I am not familiar with them but they are a bit similar to my Kramer in that they like a warmer, dryer environment and pretty much eat the same foods. I wouldn't mind having one of them either (really cool looking) but you are not supposed to keep different spieces together.

Maggie Thank you. After researching on TurtleTimes.com, we spent about six weeks working on Kramer's pen. It used to be an open area where I would set a lot of my potted plants. We put up the little fence, put hardwear cloth around the inside perimeter and planted edble plants. 

Reti, Thank you and, yes, he loves his outdoor home, hates to be inside for winter 

Jay3, Thank you too. He loves the hibiscus when they are in bloom. I don't really know how old he is. I've had him for two years and the gal I got him from didn't know how to care for him. He had URI when I got him so took him to the vet and he thought Kramer was a juvenile  So . . we don't really know.

Treesa, my in-laws live in Florida and see a lot of gopher turtles too. They used to eat the veggies in my Mother in-laws garden . She enjoyed them tho.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Maggie-NC said:


> Aw Reti, I love your babies. Dimitria looks huge beside Baby Frog and they are both beautiful. I had never really thought of a turtle being affectionate so I'm glad to find out that they are!
> 
> I can't begin to count the number Lewis has saved crossing the road, big ones, little ones, you name it. They say you should always place them on the side they were headed toward because if you don't they will just turn around and head that way again.


As kinda of a PS to the above post.....

We had over 5 1/2 inches of rain yesterday. Today, we had some errands to run. Pulling out of our driveway we saw a turtle trying to cross the road in front of our house. Lewis went to him and the turtle scooted into underbrush safely. Incident #2 - came back home and saw this other little guy trying to cross just down from the house. This time Lewis had to pick him up and took him near a pond where it appeared the turtle was headed. We were headed for the mechanics to pick up the car which we did and coming back Lewis was behind me in the pickup and when I checked the rearview mirror had disappeared.....not knowing what had happened, I turned around to check on him, saw the truck at the visitor's area of the same pond in incident #2 and found out he had encountered turtle #3 and taken him there. All three were pretty big, but the 3rd one a bit smaller.

I guess all the rain disturbed where they were staying. All this took place within about two hours. I have a wonderful husband.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Maggie...your Lewis is as special as you are!!

Any idea why he seems to have a special affinity for the armored ones?

I would have said that if we were descended from Turtles, Lewis' ancestors would be soooo proud!!

Any turtles around your place are very fortunate to have Lewis as their "guardian turtle angel" Mmmm, wonder if he could be a "turtle whisperer?" They "call" and he "hears"... 

Love and Hugs to you both

Shi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes, the turtles do seem to move about especially after some good soaking rain. Thank you for helping our little armoured critters, I just love them.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Treesa, What an interesting fellow. I have never seen such a good picture of one. Truly the word prehistoric was taken right out of my mouth.

Reti, I love your babies. Now "Red Eared Sliders" are my type of turtle. Darling names.

Debbie, What a wonderful resort for turtles you have set up there.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Feather said:


> Treesa, What an interesting fellow. I have never seen such a good picture of one. * * Truly the word prehistoric was taken right out of my mouth.*
> 
> Reti, I love your babies. Now "Red Eared Sliders" are my type of turtle. Darling names.
> 
> Debbie, What a wonderful resort for turtles you have set up there.



Hi Feather, 

I'm glad you enjoyed the pics, * Yes, exactly what I thought too.

I hope more members will share their turtles.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Wow that is a nice common snapper. I would love to have one as a pet but they get to big to be kept indoors and an outdoor pond wouldn't be good with kids.

I have a Florida chicken turtle he has a very long neck. The only draw back is he only eats live foods. Lots of visits to the ditches for tadpoles and minnows.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Grim said:


> Wow that is a nice common snapper. I would love to have one as a pet but they get to big to be kept indoors and an outdoor pond wouldn't be good with kids.
> 
> I have a Florida chicken turtle he has a very long neck. The only draw back is he only eats live foods. Lots of visits to the ditches for tadpoles and minnows.


 PLEASE do share pics of him. (when he isn't eating)

Turtles are such awesome creatures.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Reti said:


> Oh no, she just smelled Baby Frog and then she went about her busness. Dimitria wouldn't hurt a fish (and they are supposed to eat them).
> She had a friend, a fish for five years, they were amazing to watch, Dimitria would swim with the fish, sleep with him and eat alongside the fish.
> 
> Reti


Reti,

I read this story about Dimitria and her friend fish awhile back. I was fasinated. It really captured my heart. Even though I fell in love with the idea of the fish and the redeard slider being best friends, It would be the cutest childrens story.

Someday when you have some time, I would like to hear more about them.
Maybe there is hope for world peace afterall.


----------

